# What kind of snake is this?



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

FishMich, those are some beautiful pics.!!


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> I am amazed at the irrational fear of Snakes, Spiders, Bats, Mice etc.
> People, you are bigger than they are! Give them their life! Lots of Snakes fake rattle and strike. My four year old Granddaughter will hold baby garters and some of youse guys would kill them.


That's what makes it irrational. I have that irrational fear of snakes (I think I was taught to fear them long ago...). I'm well-educated, have taken a herpetology course, know how they work, can identify the venomous ones from the harmless ones, even remember some Latin names - still don't need to see them! (but have never purposely killed one)


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Brown duck said:


> That's what makes it irrational. I have that irrational fear of snakes (I think I was taught to fear them long ago...). I'm well-educated, have taken a herpetology course, know how they work, can identify the venomous ones from the harmless ones, even remember some Latin names - still don't need to see them! (but have never purposely killed one)


 
See, now I can completely respect that. Not everyone is going to love snakes. I respect you for not going on an all out massacre of snakes, simply because you dont like them.


----------

